# Justin Bieber - strips down to His Boxers and takes a dip in the pool in Miami 30.7.2011 x15 MQ



## beachkini (14 Jan. 2012)

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (14 Jan. 2012)

:nospam:lol9lol3


----------



## Q (16 Aug. 2012)

:WOW: wie konnte der übersehen werden :WOW: Punisher wird sich freuen  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2012)

Muss der Spacko jetzt der ganzen Welt seine Achselhaare zeigen?

Mann Mann, ich plädiere für ein Bieber-Freies Board !!


----------

